# Is it too late to apply grubex



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

In Mass?


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I have the Scott's app for tracking rainfall and approx. timeframes for fert and insect stuff.

For Ohio it says GrubEx should go down between 5/14-6/11 and no later than 7/11.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

TroyScherer said:


> I have the Scott's app for tracking rainfall and approx. timeframes for fert and insect stuff.
> 
> For Ohio it says GrubEx should go down between 5/14-6/11 and no later than 7/11.


Interesting. I'll look into that! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

No


----------

